# No one ever wants to talk about anthro starring games :-(



## Baalf (Apr 21, 2020)

I get that furries generally have a world outside of being a furry, but the fact that people almost NEVER want to talk about anthro starring Games kind of makes me sad. The only time people ever want to talk about anthro starring games is when they talk about BAD games.

I am always looking for new anthro starring that games. I like asking around every now and then about new obscure hidden gems with anthropomorphic animals as the main star, but more often than not, when I do bring up the discussion, people just list all the obvious ones that everyone knows, and not the hidden gems I'm looking for.

A few weeks ago, I stumbled upon a metroidvania game called SuperEpic: The Entertainment Wars, and I have been addicted to that game. I've already beaten the story mode, but I've been pumping hours into the RC roguelite Proto mode. I found out about this quirky game on Clemmy games Indie video games YouTube channel, and that's usually where I end up learning about most anthro starring gems. There are a few other games I want to try out as well, but I'm waiting till I get bored with the game I am currently on.

Anyone else play any Indie anthro games or hidden gems that no one talks about?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 21, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> when I do bring up the discussion, people just list all the obvious ones that everyone knows, and not the hidden gems I'm looking for.


You know that's to be expected, right?  It is fundamentally impossible for people to point you towards games even they don't know exist.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 21, 2020)

There's a reason why we don't talk about Starfox Adventures and why it's no longer considered a canon game.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 21, 2020)

Stratelier said:


> You know that's to be expected, right?  It is fundamentally impossible for people to point you towards games even they don't know exist.



Yeah, but surely some people might know some hidden gems? I mean, a lot of them aren't THAT obscure.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 21, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> There's a reason why we don't talk about Starfox Adventures and why it's no longer considered a canon game.



Star Fox Adventures is canon though.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 21, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Star Fox Adventures is canon though.



Are you serious? I heard that they retconned the entire storyline to the point where even Krystal has been swept under the rug.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 21, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Are you serious? I heard that they retconned the entire storyline to the point where even Krystal has been swept under the rug.



Star Fox Zero is just an alternate timeline/semi-reboot.

The rest of the games happened still. Just I think Nintendo has plans for Star Fox after Zero with doing their own thing.

Sorta like with The Legend of Zelda. Where alternate timelines were born after a certain point to just let Nintendo more easily do The Legend of Zelda games without worrying about canon too much.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 21, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Star Fox Zero is just an alternate timeline/semi-reboot.
> 
> The rest of the games happened still. Just I think Nintendo has plans for Star Fox after Zero with doing their own thing.
> 
> Sorta like with The Legend of Zelda. Where alternate timelines were born after a certain point to just let Nintendo more easily do The Legend of Zelda games without worrying about canon too much.



I'd like to see the franchise continue, but I have a nasty feeling that Starlink is going to be the last game in the franchise..


----------



## Arnak (Apr 21, 2020)

Not anthro, but okami is the most beautiful game ever


----------



## Baalf (Apr 22, 2020)

Like, let me just bring up SuperEpic again. Do I honestly believe that it starring anthropomorphic characters is the only good thing about the game? No. I honestly believe the game is good on its own merits. Sure, I wouldn't like it as much if the main hero was human, but that is me. Assuming I wasn't misanthropic, I would still like this game even if it didn't star anthropomorphic characters. That's why I honestly feel confident in recommending the game, because it is a good game on its own Merit, and it's also not that expensive. At least I don't think $18 is expensive personally , and I remember advertising a while ago a $20 game that had less content. Still, if you are still unsure, look it up. I mostly was interested because it was clemmy games 3rd best indie game of December 2019.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 22, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I mean, a lot of them aren't THAT obscure.


Obscure to whom?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 22, 2020)

A thing to remember about gamebros is that it's not a real game at all if:

1. It's a Simulation (The Sims, SimCity, Roller Coaster Tycoon, etc.)
2. It has furries in it.
3. It's made by Nintendo.

Thus, Animal Crossing just ceases to exist. 

As for Starfox, that's a franchise that has been so riddled with problems in development because nobody seems to know what they want to make. It's probably better if we just let it die and have fans create something of their own.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 22, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> A thing to remember about gamebros is that it's not a real game at all if:
> 
> 1. It's a Simulation (The Sims, SimCity, Roller Coaster Tycoon, etc.)
> 2. It has furries in it.
> ...



I hate comments about letting franchises die, because it feels like people exclusively say this about anthro starring games.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 22, 2020)

What about Night in the Woods?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 22, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I hate comments about letting franchises die, because it feels like people exclusively say this about anthro starring games.



Except in the case of Starfox, there really isn't much of an option. Nintendo simply put, has never cared enough about to really flesh things out of the Starfox 64 formula (which as far as I'm concerned, is actually one of the worst games in the franchise). They had a chance with Starfox Assault to make a really cool sci-fi shooter that could compete with the big names at the time (especially since its multiplayer was a real hoot), but instead it's more important that we get another Legend o' Link or Super Plumber Fest (or whatever the flavor of the console is) than a decent Starfox game. 

And really, if the last few years have had anything to say, perhaps we should let the big Triple A titles just die out and let someone else create something new to replace it. It worked for the city-builder (SimCity getting replaced by Cities: Skylines) and theme-park builder (RollerCoaster Tycoon getting replaced by Planet Coaster), why not a furry sci-fi game? Besides, I suspect a dedicated indie dev team would actually understand what makes a Starfox-like game work vs what Nintendo was thinking and make something worthy.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 23, 2020)

I wouldn't call Star Fox 64 the weakest in its series, but it did sort of pigeonhole the entire franchise into a "genwunner" trap...


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 23, 2020)

I think a crossover of Crash Bandicoot and Awesome Possum is needed.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 23, 2020)

Armello for me, really like that game. It's art reminds me of Kenket - one of my faves - and the D&D feel is just awesome.

Kinda ironically, I can't stand the Star Fox franchise. Sorry guys, Fox McCloud is just ugly, doesn't really even look like a fox, and neither does Krystal. I nicknamed him 'lumpy peanut-butter face' way back.  And what kind of name for a fox is Fox? XD

So yeah. I didn't like a game for the slight that it's main character gives me. I know how petty I am.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 24, 2020)

Dust an Elysian tail is a beautifully made indie game on Steam. Should check that one out. The whole world is basically furries. Granted the story is a little depressing...


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 25, 2020)

Psycho Fox, Diddy Kong Racing, Toejam & Earl, Gex, Tiny Toons, Toki Going Ape Spit, Tale Spin, Frogger, and apparently most of these old-school games I'd play had anthros as protagonists. I might soon remember more

Crash Team Racing. A friend of mine owned this one. Played Sly Cooper fairly recently. I remember Conker and Banjo-Kazooie during the N64 era


----------



## oappo (Apr 25, 2020)

If you're into visual novels, might want to look into The Pirate's Fate.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 25, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Psycho Fox, Diddy Kong Racing, Toejam & Earl, Gex, Tiny Toons, Toki Going Ape Spit, Tale Spin, Frogger, and apparently most of these old-school games I'd play had anthros as protagonists. I might soon remember more
> 
> Crash Team Racing. A friend of mine owned this one. Played Sly Cooper fairly recently. I remember Conker and Banjo-Kazooie during the N64 era



Did you know that Toki got a remake recently?

 speaking of which, have you ever heard of Toki Tori, not to be confused with Toki? It's a series of puzzle Platformers starring a baby chicken. I don't know how good the other games are, but I have the first one on my 3DS, or at least the Game Boy Color version Oh, and I went back to playing recently. Someone on this forums gave me the second game, but I've yet to try it out.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 25, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Did you know that Toki got a remake recently?


Eh?!  I haven't heard about Toki since the 90's! How come? I mean, of course they've been reviving many classics

And now that you mention remakes, I can't believe I haven't mentioned Battletoads! Not a big fan of their recent beat 'em up approach, though

And no I haven't heard of Toki Tori. Might probably give it a check. One hidden gem (nostalgia-wise) for PC that I've played recently is Buster and the Beanstalk - the Portuguese dubbed version, that is. Point-and-click, lots of jokes I couldn't catch possibly due to culture clash, but fun nevertheless


----------



## Baalf (Apr 25, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Eh?!  I haven't heard about Toki since the 90's! How come? I mean, of course they've been reviving many classics
> 
> And now that you mention remakes, I can't believe I haven't mentioned Battletoads! Not a big fan of their recent beat 'em up approach, though
> 
> And no I haven't heard of Toki Tori. Might probably give it a check. One hidden gem (nostalgia-wise) for PC that I've played recently is Buster and the Beanstalk - the Portuguese dubbed version, that is. Point-and-click, lots of jokes I couldn't catch possibly due to culture clash, but fun nevertheless



Just don't play the PlayStation version, according to Rerez that version is bad.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 25, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> What about Night in the Woods?


Just downloaded that because of this comment lol. Wow, it's actually really good. I do like it.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Apr 25, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Just downloaded that because of this comment lol. Wow, it's actually really good. I do like it.



Yo, that game gave me the feels.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 26, 2020)

MagnusLucra said:


> Yo, that game gave me the feels.


I was expecting strong horror through the whole thing, and somehow I wasn't disappointed when there wasn't any lol


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 26, 2020)

MagnusLucra said:


> Yo, that game gave me the feels.


I was surprised by it too. It definitely covers the experience of living in a town hit by hard times, but also just the sheer characterization and commentary on the millennial experience was pleasantly jarring. 

The character designs were also neat, lol.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 27, 2020)

MagnusLucra said:


> Yo, that game gave me the feels.



FeelINGS.

 forgive me, but that Meme really hurts my brain.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

Huh, anyone mentioned Sparkster? never played it but the music is so catchy



Yaxley Warrick said:


> And what kind of name for a fox is Fox? XD


If you think about it, it's not that weird. "Andrew" and all the first names derived from it basically just mean "man" in Greek.


----------



## Kinare (May 1, 2020)

store.steampowered.com: Backbone: Prologue on Steam

If ya like noir type story games, this one seems really interesting. Has great reviews too. Haven't played it yet myself, but I really want to poke at it next I'm off.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Huh, anyone mentioned Sparkster? never played it but the music is so catchy
> 
> 
> If you think about it, it's not that weird. "Andrew" and all the first names derived from it basically just mean "man" in Greek.


True, but 'Reynard' and 'Tod' are like the other top two names lol. Urrgh. It's a pet peeve of mine. It's probably not half as bad as I think it is lol


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 2, 2020)

Kinare said:


> store.steampowered.com: Backbone: Prologue on Steam
> 
> If ya like noir type story games, this one seems really interesting. Has great reviews too. Haven't played it yet myself, but I really want to poke at it next I'm off.


Ooh, why yes I do. But then I saw that you play the raccoon when there's a fox character, and I immedeately got salty  But I will play it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> True, but 'Reynard' and 'Tod' are like the other top two names lol. Urrgh. It's a pet peeve of mine. It's probably not half as bad as I think it is lol


You can still have it make sense, last names often come from one specific trait a person and their lineage had. In a world where many anthropomorphic species coexist, it makes sense for a lot of foxes to have "fox" as their last name. Maybe. Just playing devil's advocate here a little bit

Fun fact (and it's kinda related since it's about how names are chosen), the french term for "fox" was a German first name used for the main character of a medieval novel that got so popular, this name (renard) overtook the older term (goupil) which I'm almost sure comes from latin and is nowadays, inversely, used to refer to the fox as a literary figure.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 3, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You can still have it make sense, last names often come from one specific trait a person and their lineage had. In a world where many anthropomorphic species coexist, it makes sense for a lot of foxes to have "fox" as their last name. Maybe. Just playing devil's advocate here a little bit
> 
> Fun fact (and it's kinda related since it's about how names are chosen), the french term for "fox" was a German first name used for the main character of a medieval novel that got so popular, this name (renard) overtook the older term (goupil) which I'm almost sure comes from latin and is nowadays, inversely, used to refer to the fox as a literary figure.


Ahh, very interesting! I didn't know that. Again, romance languages are proven more the same.

This reminds me of something I read where it was portrayed that way well. (Fuchs as a family name through ethinicy) Touche! I guess it comes down to me having to have ridiculously complicated names


----------



## Lenago (May 3, 2020)

A game i recomend is the Klonoa series, a very fun puzzle platformer with great story for the playstation 1 and 2..there is also the Wii remake,
And very possible a remaster for the Switch in the near future


----------



## VeeStars (May 3, 2020)

Untitled goose game? While not anthro, you do play as the most annoying goose that ever existed. Hjonk!


----------



## Lenago (May 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Untitled goose game? While not anthro, you do play as the most annoying goose that ever existed. Hjonk!



I was a bit disappointed that the goose skit on the game awards ( the one with the muppets) was not actually dlc, playing the game as Beaker would be comedy gold.


----------



## VeeStars (May 3, 2020)

lenago said:


> I was a bit disappointed that the goose skit on the game awards ( the one with the muppets) was not actually dlc, playing the game as Beaker would be comedy gold.


I did not see that because I did not watch the game awards, that sounds rather strange!


----------



## Lenago (May 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I did not see that because I did not watch the game awards, that sounds rather strange!



Well looking back,it was a bit of a strange moment, having muppets host a award..it was a bit funny yeah...just out of left field i guess.


----------



## VeeStars (May 3, 2020)

lenago said:


> Well looking back,it was a bit of a strange moment, having muppets host a award..it was a bit funny yeah...just out of left field i guess.


I will find that clip of YouTube. I haven’t actually played the gam yet even though it was a meme back in 2019 lol. Just watched Jschlatt play a bit of it.


----------



## Lenago (May 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I will find that clip of YouTube. I haven’t actually played the gam yet even though it was a meme back in 2019 lol. Just watched Jschlatt play a bit of it.



Same here,i plan on buying the game,but more or less ,other games i really want show up,and i get my atention on them


----------



## VeeStars (May 3, 2020)

lenago said:


> Same here,i plan on buying the game,but more or less ,other games i really want show up,and i get my atention on them


Yeah. Not enough time for poor old Hjonk...


----------



## Baalf (May 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Untitled goose game? While not anthro, you do play as the most annoying goose that ever existed. Hjonk!




I see them play that all the time on Player Select.  I think I have seen Jacksepticeye and DanTDM played it, I think.


----------



## Punji (May 10, 2020)

As was said on the previous page, Armello is a real gem. Good gameplay and absolutely beautiful visuals and animations.



Yaxley Warrick said:


> Ooh, why yes I do. But then I saw that you play the raccoon when there's a fox character, and I immedeately got salty  But I will play it.



Well I for one am pleased with the raccoon representation.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 21, 2020)

I wish there's more love for Guild Wars 2, I've been playing it non-stop for 3 years now. Story can be a bit cliche but I love the customization and gameplay.


----------



## BunBunArt (May 21, 2020)

*Dust: An Elysian Tail* and *Stories :The Path of Destinies* were pretty awesome!


----------



## Madoka Starpunch (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm with Roxy, Dust was a hell of a game.

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but there's a game by this studio called Wolfire, *Overgrowth*; story's a bit lackluster but it's an amazing hand-to-hand combat game starring a rabbit named Turner. Really fun parkour and physics elements, as well as really pretty and intriguing world design.


----------



## inkbloom (Oct 16, 2020)

The Flower Collectors is a detective story game in the style of Hitchcock's Rear Window, but furry.
In Spiritfarer, you don't play as an anthro yourself, but all of your companions take the shape of a humanized animal. It's a cute little indy platformer.
Similarly, in Donut County you play as a hole operated primarily by a mischievous racoon in a world of mostly animal people, save for one human.
Not really anthro, but I always recommend Ori and the Blind Forest. You play as an adorable cat-monkey light being, solving platforming puzzles and running away from an evil owl made of darkness.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 16, 2020)

*holds out ni no kuni 2*
this I love this game it is wonderful and yes yes


----------



## Baalf (Oct 16, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> *holds out ni no kuni 2*
> this I love this game it is wonderful and yes yes



None of the playable characters are non-human in that game. No, I don't count the cat eared human as non-human. Plus, while there are anthro Societies, most of the friendlier characters among those societies are very human looking, with the only full on anthro characters generally being dickwads. No thanks.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 16, 2020)

There are swaths of main prominent anthro characters in the story if you don't want to count Evan as an anthro even though they are a mix and got that kitty genetics. 
It is a game starring anthro characters throughout it.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 16, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> There are swaths of main prominent anthro characters in the story if you don't want to count Evan as an anthro even though they are a mix and got that kitty genetics.
> It is a game starring anthro characters throughout it.



At Absolute best, they are NPCs, but the more anthro looking ones are bad guys. They are never playable.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 16, 2020)

If you'd like another RPG that has a pretty rich world and story would you prefer I go with my second on this list when it comes to anthro games?

If So there is Shiness


----------



## Seph (Oct 16, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> What about Night in the Woods?


Man that game was so good, I went in expecting a plain old platformer, and came out thinking about my life.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 16, 2020)

Snap I’m dumb forgot that Animal Crossing is also a very anthro game


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2020)

A Night In The Woods is a good, story-based all-anthro casted video game that I don't see being talked about nearly enough.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 16, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> If you'd like another RPG that has a pretty rich world and story would you prefer I go with my second on this list when it comes to anthro games?
> 
> If So there is Shiness



Yeah, I have played that. I have not played it in a while (something in the second chapter kind of upset me), but I may have to give that game another chance. It was quite fun.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Snap I’m dumb forgot that Animal Crossing is also a very anthro game


How do you just forget about Animal Crossing when someone asks for anthro games lmao


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> How do you just forget about Animal Crossing when someone asks for anthro games lmao


been playing ni no kuni ii


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> been playing ni no kuni ii


dumb yeen


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> dumb yeen


never said i was smort


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> never said i was smort


u very unsmort


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 16, 2020)

The last definite anthro game I played was Super Lucky's Tale on the Switch. This was five months ago. It was a decent platformer, but I see why it isn't talked about.

...Because it's a basic platformer.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

wELL i mEAN tECHNICALLY pERSONA 5 hAS aN aNTHRO iN iT


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2020)

Crash Bandicoot 4 is dummy hype.
Fiending on this goddamn game.
Tawna can get this di- _wedding ring. _I meant wedding ring.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 17, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> How do you just forget about Animal Crossing when someone asks for anthro games lmao



I don't know. Personally, when I asked for anthro games, I generally mean games where THEE or ONE OF the playable characters is anthropomorphic. In Animal Crossing, literally every character in the game is anthropomorphic EXCEPT the player's character, and I can't help but feel a little pissed off at that because I'm surrounded by all these cute and interesting characters, but I myself am doomed to be a boring human. I still like the franchise, but I really wish they would give you the option to play as an animal.



... I suppose Paraiso island is kind of like Animal Crossing where you can play as an animal... Except no. That game sucks.



MrSpooky said:


> The last definite anthro game I played was Super Lucky's Tale on the Switch. This was five months ago. It was a decent platformer, but I see why it isn't talked about.
> 
> ...Because it's a basic platformer.



I haven't been able to play the game yet, but I would much sooner play that then a lot of the more popular games that do get talked about as far as that genre goes. Games like that bring me back to a time when the protagonist could be likeable and interesting and didn't just carry onto the crutch that the protagonist needs to be "relatable," but still be boring and or unlikable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> The last definite anthro game I played was Super Lucky's Tale on the Switch. This was five months ago. It was a decent platformer, but I see why it isn't talked about.
> 
> ...Because it's a basic platformer.



Wasnt his actual first game a Kinect title? I feel like that alone fucked the poor bastard.

I thought the following two games were likeable if a bit slow. I highly enjoyed Mario 3D World so anything similar to that is a plus.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 17, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I don't know. Personally, when I asked for anthro games, I generally mean games where THEE or ONE OF the playable characters is anthropomorphic. In Animal Crossing, literally every character in the game is anthropomorphic EXCEPT the player's character, and I can't help but feel a little pissed off at that because I'm surrounded by all these cute and interesting characters, but I myself am doomed to be a boring human. I still like the franchise, but I really wish they would give you the option to play as an animal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you get the point of why you are a human in that game. As much as I would also like to play as an anthro, it really fits the whole theme Animal Crossing is going for. In most of the Animal Crossing games up to New Leaf, you move in to an already established little community and you don't know anyone and are kind of alone, until you make friends, much like real life if you move. Being a human kind of symbolizes that you are different, an outsider, IG.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 17, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> Wasnt his actual first game a Kinect title? I feel like that alone fucked the poor bastard.
> 
> I thought the following two games were likeable if a bit slow. I highly enjoyed Mario 3D World so anything similar to that is a plus.



No. It was a VR game.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 17, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I haven't been able to play the game yet, but I would much sooner play that then a lot of the more popular games that do get talked about as far as that genre goes. Games like that bring me back to a time when the protagonist could be likeable and interesting and didn't just carry onto the crutch that the protagonist needs to be "relatable," but still be boring and or unlikable.



Super Lucky's Tale is a very cute game, and can easily be picked up and played by anyone. The main reason I never see people talk about it are because it's an homage to the old school platformer, which makes it appear like a relic. The mainstream never caught on, and it isn't as memorable as A Night in the Woods. But it never really seeks to be anything more than a love letter to platformers.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 17, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Super Lucky's Tale is a very cute game, and can easily be picked up and played by anyone. The main reason I never see people talk about it are because it's an homage to the old school platformer, which makes it appear like a relic. The mainstream never caught on, and it isn't as memorable as A Night in the Woods. But it never really seeks to be anything more than a love letter to platformers.



Sometimes that's all you want is a game that pays homage to something that's on life support right now. I could go on and on about how it reminds me of mascot Platformers and when characters used to be likeable, but I said that way too much.


As for other anthro starring games, has anyone ever heard of Nuclear Throne? It's a game similar to enter the gungeon, where every game you play is a true Fight For Life and has an addicting challenging quality that never feels unfair. Also, two of the playable characters are technically anthropomorphic animals, one being a fish the other being a bird. 

Well technically not anthropomorphic, Bloodstained Curse of the Moon 2 allows you to play as a corgi in a giant robot suit. I guess that kind of counts.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm still waiting for Fuga: Melodies of Steel and Freedom Planet 2
You'll see me going crazy for those in these forums once they're out

Biomutant too, though less so


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> Freedom Planet 2



I still play that demo. God it really shits on the first game.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 18, 2020)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned it before, but A Short Hike! It's a cute little open world indie game with a very cute artstyle. IIRC you play as a bird trying to get to the top of a mountain for cell reception haha!


----------



## Mambi (Oct 18, 2020)

I like the rabbit-themed samurai style game "Overgrowth" by Wolfire a fair bit:


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Oct 19, 2020)

For those who enjoyed the first two Paper Marios, there’s Bug Fables. It’s a spiritual successor of those games and it takes place in a setting with anthro insects.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 19, 2020)

I just bought and started playing A short hike, and yes, I recommend it. I was saving it for a rainy day, but it's probably not going to rain for another month. It's a very comfy game you can finish in an hour.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2020)

What are you talking about buttface, I mentioned this game in Open Chat the other day.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey, just learned about this one...cover art is intriguing at least! Kind of a detective-noir with multiple animals.





__





						Chicken Police | The Wild Gentlemen
					






					chickenpolice.com


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 8, 2020)

Can I get a list of the ones you know of?


----------



## finalqed (Nov 8, 2020)

Meta_Tiara said:


> For those who enjoyed the first two Paper Marios, there’s Bug Fables. It’s a spiritual successor of those games and it takes place in a setting with anthro insects.


Yes, Bug Fables is absolutely fantastic!  I highly recommend the game to any fan of RPG's, not just the Paper Mario series.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 9, 2020)

Here's another one:  "Gems of War" (multiplatform, including Switch)

It's a collectible card-based battle game, except that you play a match-three puzzle grid to collect the energy needed to power your cards' attacks.  More importantly for furry purposes, the setting includes a wide variety of anthropomorphic races:
- Dragons (of all shapes)
- Merfolk
- Naga (serpentfolk)
- Raksha (catfolk of various kinds)
- Stryx (birdfolk of all kinds)
- Taurs (centaurs and other)
- Urskaya (bears)
- Wargare (canines; mostly wolves but some foxes too)
- miscellaneous anthropomorphic creatures ("fey", "wildfolk", etc)

Raksha, Wargare, and Naga are also options for customizing your character avatar (not that this impacts your gameplay any -- this _is_ a card-battle game -- but it's a nice touch for flavor). I managed to build a "main" deck featuring the "Spellpaw" cat


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 13, 2020)

Nobody mentioned Foxtail (oldskool classic point-and-click quest)?


----------



## Cartoon Tiger (Nov 17, 2020)

Maybe it will interest someone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm surprised big daddy Dan came out with an announcement thats lowkey kinda substantial. Glad Ranno's still doing the art for Aether shit. I just like Dans little universe hes got and Rivals is so above and beyond good it deserves to be a franchise. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328851547233550336


Cartoon Tiger said:


> Maybe it will interest someone.



Anthro and pulp noir goes together like ham and swiss.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm in the Sonic fandom, what are you talking about? XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2020)

I am still patiently waiting for Tunic. I really need my Zelda fix. @-@
REALLY need it.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Nov 19, 2020)

If you like old platform shooters:





Plus this mod is my favourite:




__





						Episode One: The Invasion of Deserto by EvilMike - Download Information - Jazz2Online
					

Jazz2Online is the main site for everything Jazz Jackrabbit-related, offering downloads, forums, news, a wiki and more!




					www.jazz2online.com


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 30, 2022)

DISNEY AFTERNOON COLLECTION: Ducktales, Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, Tailspin!

HUMONGOUS COLLECTION: Freddi Fish, Spy Fox, Buzzy Bug, Fatty Bear, Putt Putt!

ADVENTURES OF HERBIE & KATT LECHATT.
BROK THE INVESTIGATOR.
EASTSHADE.
INVESTI GATOR.
JET BUSTER.
JUJU.
LORD WINKLEBOTTOM INVESTIGATES.
LOST LEGENDS OF REDWALL.
SAM and MAX.
SUPER LUCKY'S TALE.
YOOKA LAYLEE.


All on Steam!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2022)

We need a AAA JRPG that’s exclusively furry, like Xenoblade Chronicles: Furry Edition or Tales of Vesperia: Furry Edition

Made by someone other than CyberConnect2


----------



## Baalf (Jul 30, 2022)

SirRob said:


> We need a AAA JRPG that’s exclusively furry, like Xenoblade Chronicles: Furry Edition or Tales of Vesperia: Furry Edition
> 
> Made by someone other than CyberConnect2


Honestly, I just settle for one that had any anthro characters at all. So far, all we really have are Earthlock and Shiness. (Eventually we will get Eiuyden Chronicles too which is goong to have a wolf and shark, and PROBABLY a Kangaroo, since one of the characters from Rising was a kangaroo.

But, yeah, an all furry JRPG would be a day-1 buy for me. Bonus points if they use more out-tgere animals.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Honestly, I just settle for one that had any anthro characters at all. So far, all we really have are Earthlock and Shiness. (Eventually we will get Eiuyden Chronicles too which is goong to have a wolf and shark, and PROBABLY a Kangaroo, since one of the characters from Rising was a kangaroo.
> 
> But, yeah, an all furry JRPG would be a day-1 buy for me. Bonus points if they use more out-tgere animals.


There’s plenty with anthro characters. Tales of Rebirth has Eugene, Final Fantasy X has Kimahri. Not to mention smaller games like Golden Sun and Breath of Fire, and lots of MMORPGs have furry races.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 30, 2022)

SirRob said:


> There’s plenty with anthro characters. Tales of Rebirth has Eugene, Final Fantasy X has Kimahri. Not to mention smaller games like Golden Sun and Breath of Fire, and lots of MMORPGs have furry races.


Well I was speaking about more modern RPGs, like games that were released in the past half decade or so. Also, what furry character are you talking about from Golden Sun? The closest thing to a furry character that has ever been playable is Svelta, and she STILL has human skin and facial features, so I do not count her.

Edit: *Facepalm* how could I forget Deltarune?


----------

